# hundreds of tiny ant hills, but no ants. (Updated with Pics)



## Joefireman113 (9 mo ago)

I live in Oklahoma and my back yard, about half and acre, is covered in hundreds of very small mounds of dirt that look like they are made of the same tiny granules of dirt that ant hills are made of, but I never see any ants. They are very close together, very small, and when I move the dirt I don't see a hole or anything under it. In these areas most of my Bermuda grass is dead and looks horrible. The rest of my lawn is green and doing well. The ground is spongy and holds a lot of water, and is in constant sunlight. Finally got photos working. Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Only thing that comes to mind are Mole Cricket Nymphs? But its hard to tell in the pictures, and I don't even know if you have them there.


----------



## Joefireman113 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply. I checked and we do have them here. I compared pictures to what I have and I think your right. I'm going treat for them and hopefully it takes care of it.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Possibly just earthworm castings?


----------

